# Tiborc panasza még most is valós...



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 14)

*Több mint 30 nagyon dühös civilből álló akciócsoport és több száz szimpatizáns figyeli a Városligetből el-eltünedező fák csonkjait, a tarra vágott területfoltokat, a felvonultatott „nehéz fegyverzetet”: a hatalmas munkagépeket. Most, március 14-én 14 órakor még csak piknikeztek, de mindenre elszántak. Merthogy a Liget Projekt kivitelezése elkezdődött.*
Egy idő óta a kormány úgy tesz, mintha meghallgatná az építész szakma véleményét arról, miként lehet civilizált és demokratikus országban hozzányúlni egy nagyváros kevés zöld területéhez, de valójában semmi sem mutat arra, hogy figyelembe is venné, amit a szakemberek mondanak. Egy szakmai fórumon, a MÉSZ Esten a felszólalók kijelentették ugyan, hogy a Liget Projekthez hasonló terveknek nem olyan alapokról kellene elrugaszkodniuk, hogy az aktuális miniszterelnök a Királyi Várba akar költözni, valamint azt is kijelentették, hogy *"a közösen használható zöldfelület a város szövetében egyre nagyobb kincs, ezek megőrzésére és rekreációs célú fejlesztésére irányul az élhető városok kialakításának programja szerte a világon”,* de a kormányzat jelenlevő képviselője zárszó gyanánt nyilvánvalóvá tette: még az is lehet, hogy itt mindenkinek igaza van, de ők mégis ebben a projektben hisznek, és ezt fogják felépíteni. *A magyar építészek pedig választhatnak: vagy együtt hisznek vagy múzeum helyett biciklitárolókat fognak tervezgetni.*






Fotó: Túry Gergely

Ugyancsak a konzultáció látszatát keltette az a Habony-botrány kitörésére időzített esemény, amelyről alig egy hónapja írtuk, hogy megvolt a Városliget beépítéséről szóló első nyilvános vita. Ezen Baán László, a Szépművészeti Múzeum igazgatója és Karácsony Gergely, Zugló PM-es polgármestere feszült egymásnak, és Baán trükkösen még azt is elképzelhetőnek tartotta, hogy „jó magyar szokás szerint az egészből nem lesz semmi”.
*Ugyan miért ne lenne, ha egyszer 2010 óta módszeresen készítik elő, és mostanra már minden jogi akadály is elhárult? Annyira, hogy fél évvel korábban módosították a VÉSZ névre hallgató, a Városligetet 99 évre „államosító” 2013. évi törvényt – amely minden lényeges kérdésben kiveszi a területet az országos és budapesti szabályozás keretei közül -, újabb (városligeti, 13. kerületi és komáromi) ingatlanokat csapva a VÉSZ Törvény hatálya alá, és leszögezve: „ezen ingatlanokhoz kapcsolódó beruházások tekintetében a Városliget Ingatlanfejlesztő Zrt. a feladatait az állam nevében és javára eljárva látja el. A beruházások közérdekű célú fejlesztésnek minősülnek.” (A zrt. jelenleg 100 %-os állami tulajdonban van.)*

„*Nem fogjuk hagyni a bontást, ha kell, a munkagépek elé fekszünk!”*

Most hirtelen felgyorsultak az események, anélkül, hogy azok a városlakók, akik nem járnak mindennap a Ligetbe, észrevehették volna. Megjelentek a munkagépek a Közlekedési Múzeum és a PECSA környékén, befóliázták a Kertem kerítését, elkezdték a fakivágásokat, mintha csak most jöttek volna rá, hogy ha még sokáig a szakmai konzultáció látszatát keltik, akkor a végén Orbán Viktor nem tud beköltözni 2018-ra a Várba.

Viszont most már a civilek is dühbe jöttek. „*Ami a Városligetben folyik, az talán legális, de illegitim, mert nem találkozik a társadalom helyeslésével”,* állítja a Legyen a Liget a Kertem Akciócsoport képviseletében Gáyer Zoltán és Csák Gergely, akik már nem a könnyedén like-olgatók közül valók, hanem olyanok, akik tesznek is: „nem fogjuk hagyni a fák kivágását úgy, ahogyan a József Nádor téren történt”, állítják. „Mert ha legközelebb a Balaton vizét eresztenék le, mert kell a hely a go-kart pályának, vagy elterelnék a Dunát, elbontanák a Lánchidat, mert útban van, hát azt sem lehet! Ilyen ügyekben a városlakók, polgárok véleménye kell, hogy irányadó legyen.”

*A Városliget szerelmesei azért hozták létre az akciócsoportot és a Liget-kedvelők Facebook oldalát, hogy kapcsolatot találjanak minden olyan emberrel, aki maga is erre jár, figyel, fülel és értesíti a közösséget, ha bármi változtatást tapasztal, és annak érdekében, hogy ne kelljen tétlenül nézni minden budapesti közös kertjének tönkretételét.* Március 14-én 14 órától pedig alternatív szezonnyitó pikniket tartottak nagyon sok budapesti *Liget-járó ember kedvenc kocsmája, az Olof Palme sétány 3. alatti Kertem mellett.*





Fotó: Túry Gergely

„Azért ott – indokolja Csák Gergely -, *mert ennek elveszítése fáj a legtöbbünknek. Megígérhetem, hogy nem fogjuk hagyni a bontást, ha kell, a munkagépek elé fekszünk.” „És nem azért, mert hasznunk volna belőle, ahogy megvádoltak minket ezzel – veszi át a szót Gayer Zoltán -, vagy mert a környékbeli lerobbant épületekhez ragaszkodnánk.* A Kertem annak szimbóluma, hogy a városban is lehet élni.” *„Épp ezért akarják tönkretenni – szól közbe haragosan a kis csoporthoz 3 gyermekével csatlakozó Olga Dmitrijevna. – Nekik sokkal jobb, ha mindenki a négy fal között üldögél elszigetelten, mint hogy jól érzi magát egy közösségi térben.” „Most az a duma, hogy majd ők a Zene Házában létrehoznak egy „Kertünk”-et. Micsoda cinizmus elvenni valamit, és erőszakkal közössé tenni!” – teszi hozzá Gayer Zoltán.*
A csoport egyik tagja részt vett azon a kizárólag a kormánypárti sajtó meghívása mellett megrendezett sajtóbejáráson, amelyen elhangzott, milyen nagyszerű, hogy kipucolják a Ligetet, fölépítik itt a többi között a Zene Házát, a Hősok tere-alapterületű Nemzeti Galériát a PECSA helyén, és hogy mindeközben a zöld felület nem kevesebb, hanem még több is lesz.* (Ennyi épületet felhúznak, de ettől a zöld felület több lesz?! Az a legnagyobb baj, hogy teljesen lükének hiszik a népet. Azt a népet, akik valóban LÜKE módon éppen rájuk szavaztak anno' Ők most erre úgy válaszolnak, hogy mindent letarolnak, titkosítanak és öncélúan felhasználnak. Légyen az ménes, föld, bármi...)*

„*Itt nem kivágni, hanem telepíteni kellene fákat!”*

„Ez a kamuduma! – teszi hozzá indulatosan Csák Gergely. - *Kivágnak 80-100 éves fákat, telepítenek helyettük csemetéket, épp, amikor már ennyire előrehaladott a globális felmelegedés? Ki hiszi el, hogy a zöld tetők ugyanolyan minőségű zöld felületet jelentenek majd!? Minden budapesti életét három évvel rövidíti meg a légszennyezés. Itt nem kivágni, hanem telepíteni kellene fákat. Épp ezért ragaszkodunk ahhoz, hogy semmilyen változtatás ne legyen addig, amíg legitim módon meg nem tárgyalták a városlakókkal a Városliget átalakítását.”*

*Hiába, hogy reprezentatív közvélemény-kutatások szerint a budapestiek több mint háromnegyede ellenzi a Városliget beépítését, az elkezdődött. Másnapra el-eltünedeznek fák, facsoportok, talajfúrás nyomai szaggatják fel a sarjadó füvet, misztikus alakzatokat határolnak körbe szalagokkal, eltűnt a vagon a Közlekedési Múzeum mellől. A Nyereg, az Itató nevű kocsma helyén pedig egyik pillanatról a másikra szerkezetkész ház magasodik, pedig ez műemlék épület.*

Bárki, aki ránéz erre a látszólag a vége felé közeledő építkezésre, nehezen fedezi fel benne egy gondos műemléki rekonstrukció nyomait - sokkal inkább egy újonnan felhúzott házra emlékeztet.

*Üzenet a Fidesznek*

Március 14-én a ligetvédő civilek a 14 órakor kezdődő Szezonnyitó Kertem Piknikről 15 órakor átvonultak üres palackjaikkal, flakonjaikkal a Fidesz Lendvay utcai székházához, és akár a palackposta, üzentek a Fidesznek, hol bontson és romboljon a Városliget helyett. *„Ez az igazi konzultáció* – mondja Geyer Zoltán. - *És ez még békés*!”





Fotó: Túry Gergely
A jelenlegi kormány sikeresen elérte azt, hogy még soha nem éreztük ilyen kiszolgáltatottnak magunkat. A saját hazánkban nem dönthetünk az életünkről, az egészségünkről. Ők teszik a dolgukat és tesznek a mi "alattvalói" kívánságainkra, reményeinkre.
Így van ez jól?
*
**


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 15)

Vegtelenul sajnalom, hogy ennyire arrogans a kormany es nem veszi figyelembe az emberek kereset elvarasait.
A varos liget gyonyoru meg ugy is ha nem modernizaljak agyon, egesz napos kirandulasokat lehetett tenni. 
Minden nagy varosban vannak ilyen meretu parkok mert kell az oxigen a varosba foleg olyanba ahol szmog riado elofordul.
Minden pestinek szivbol kivanom ,hogy sikeruljon megvedeniuk ezt csodaszep Varos ligetet a szep arnyas faival.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 15)

Melitta írta:


> Vegtelenul sajnalom, hogy ennyire arrogans a kormany es nem veszi figyelembe az emberek kereset elvarasait.
> A varos liget gyonyoru meg ugy is ha nem modernizaljak agyon, egesz napos kirandulasokat lehetett tenni.
> Minden nagy varosban vannak ilyen meretu parkok mert kell az oxigen a varosba foleg olyanba ahol szmog riado elofordul.
> Minden pestinek szivbol kivanom ,hogy sikeruljon megvedeniuk ezt csodaszep Varos ligetet a szep arnyas faival.


*
Rá kellett döbbennem és többeknek is, hogy ennek a kormánynak nem érdeke, hogy az emberek sokáig éljenek.
Minél több tanulatlan, megvezethető "rabszolgára" van szükségük. Aki nem ír, nem olvas, nem művelődik, ül és nézi a tévét. Nem kommunikál, nem él családi életet, nem tartozik sehová, hja és folyamatosan eladósodik, mert nincs a pénzkezeléshez kultúrája. De az is igaz, hogy bármi okból "az idő szorításában" van. Beázik a házának a teteje, kénytelen kölcsönt felvenni, mert nincs megtakarítása. Miért nincs? Mert szinte folyamatos a megélhetési gondja. S, ha azonnali segítségre szorul - igénybe is veszi. Igaz, utána "rágja a küszöböt" jobb hijján.
Ez a legfontosabb, az emberek így válnak manipulálhatóvá.
Hja, véleménye? No az ne legyen.
Agyatlan birkaként hajtsa meg fejét a "mindenkori" (ők legalábbis ebben reménykednek) hatalom előtt.

A mai budapesti, Kossuth téri, több tízezer ember részvételével megtörtént tüntetés, ennek az ellenkezőjét bizonyította.
Reménykedem , hogy lesz ebben a tömegben annyi erő, hogy véghez tudják vinni azt, amire nagy szüksége van az országnak.
Békés, nyugodt, kiszámítható életre, -jövőre. Pedagógusokat, orvosokat, kisegítő személyzetet, sőt minden magyar, állampolgárt és azok gyermekeinek biztos létet.
Felelős országvezetést és stadionok helyett, takarékos, célirányos országfejlesztést, no és biztos szociális hálót a rászorultak védelmére.
Bízom, bízzunk.

Ami a Városliget fáit, zöld területét illeti, a szívünk vérzik. S, hiába "papolunk", hiába írunk, kommentelünk a Facen, bárhol. A jelenlegi kormány határozottan tipor és dönt romba mindent. Rádöbbentem, miért ez? Az erőszak megmutatása. Az, hogy úgyis az lesz, amit ők akarnak. A mi érdekeink, akaratunk semmi, az nem számít. Hiszen ők ülnek ott, ahol. Azt már régen elfelejtették, hogy honnan is érkeztek oda, ahol most ülnek? Példálózzak? Nem teszem, itt, ebben az országban MINDENKI tudja, ki honnan és milyen körülmények közül érkezett. Ez nem bűn, de elvárnám, sőt elvárnánk, ne felejtse el szegényes gyermekkorát, érezzen együtt az elesettekkel. S, főként ne képzelje magát Isten felettinek.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 18)

http://444.hu/2016/03/17/maga-suket...em-lattal-rendor-es-fideszes-politikus-kozott

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160318-illes-zoltan-is-vett-maganak-egy-kockas-inget


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 18)

Melitta írta:


> http://444.hu/2016/03/17/maga-suket...em-lattal-rendor-es-fideszes-politikus-kozott
> 
> http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160318-illes-zoltan-is-vett-maganak-egy-kockas-inget


*
Sokan megkérdezzük, hogy miért rohanunk a vakvilágba?
Miért szembesülünk naponta őrültségekkel?
Miért van ez az egyszemélyes - demokrácia nélküli! - erőszakos, semmit és senkit nem kímélő "vezetés". S, ez a "vezetés" hová viszi az országot, s ebben az országban élőket?
Mindig is mondtam, fejétől bűzlik a hal.
Ezt többen és többször is észre is vettük, szóvá is tesszük, írásban is.
Mindez a rothadó fejű "halat" nem érdekli.
Tönkre vágja az emberek ÉLETÉT, nem becsüli az eleink munkáját, de életét sem.
Ide nem sorolom az eszement ötleteket, a talicskával elszórt pénzeket, a felesleges stadion építéseket.
Mindezt miért?
S, főként meddig tart még ez a meddig_?__!_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 7)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Melitta,*
> de sokan megkérdezzük, hogy miért rohanunk a vakvilágba?
> Miért szembesülünk naponta őrültségekkel?
> ...


*
_*Ezzel a nótával ma találkoztam a Facen, áthoztam, mert -sajnos- nagyon is igaz.


G.B.*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 1)

*Rendőrökkel lakoltatnák ki, - Iványi Gáborékat


*

A szálló lakói nem ápolatlan külsejű kéregetők, hanem *dolgos asszonyok, akik (bármi okból) elveszítették önálló lakhatási lehetőségeiket.
Hétfőig adott határidőt Iványi Gábornak* és az általa vezetett *Oltalom Karitatív Egyesületnek* a fővárosi vezetés, hogy elhagyják azt a József nádor téri ingatlant, ahol az egyesület egy női átmeneti szállót működtet. Hivatalos indoklás nincs. Új tartózkodási helyként egy Budapest széli munkásszállót jelöltek ki. Iványiék jelezték: nem fognak önként távozni.
Újabb felszólítást kapott a főpolgármesteri hivataltól a Magyar Evangéliumi Testvérközösség és az Oltalom Karitatív Egyesület elnöke, Iványi Gábor, hogy október 3-án "tisztán, kiürített állapotban szíveskedjenek birtokba adni" az egyesület által működtetett József nádor téri női átmeneti szállót a fővárosnak. A 10. szám alatti társasház második emeletén található szállót 2000 januárja óta működteti az Oltalom, jelenleg 64 otthontalan asszony él ott.
*Szemben a Nemzetgazdasági Minisztérium épülete magasodik, de ide álmodtak egy újabb luxusszállodát is, az épülő mélygarázs miatt nemrég a tér összes fáját letarolták.
Jogellenes a felszólítás*
A fák után a nehéz sorsú asszonyok következnek: a főváros a Budapesti Módszertani és Szociális Központ és Intézményei Külső Gyáli úti épületébe, a belvárosból Budapest peremére paterolná őket. A jobboldali többségű fővárosi közgyűlés még márciusban döntött erről, az egyesülettel történő előzetes egyeztetések nélkül. Iványiék a sajtóból értesültek arról, hogy a lakóknak menniük kell*. Iványi szerint ez jogellenes, az első Orbán-kormány idején köttetett szerződésük ugyanis azt tartalmazza, hogy az ingatlan használati joga akkor szűnik meg, ha az önkormányzat döntése alapján az egyesület tevékenysége más - hasonló adottságú - ingatlanba kerül elhelyezésre.*
A Gyáli úti épület az Oltalom szerint nem ilyen: teljesen más funkciót lát el, s mivel nagyon messze van, az átmeneti szállón élő asszonyok többségének a munkája is veszélybe kerülne. Merthogy szinte mindannyian dolgoznak - napközben csak a nyugdíjasok vannak a szállón -, a legtöbben kórházban, iskolában vállaltak takarítói munkát. Van, akinek most is hajnali három-négy óra körül kell a korai kezdés miatt munkába indulnia, a Külső Gyáli útról ezt nem tudná megtenni. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy a munkásszálló már most is túlzsúfolt.
Ráadásul a költözés fenntartó váltással is járna: az Oltalom semmilyen kapcsolatban nem áll a központtal, ha az asszonyok odakerülnek, az egyesület nem gondoskodhat róluk tovább. Iványiékkal erről sem egyeztetett a főváros. Azt sem tudni, mi lesz a női szálló tizenegy dolgozójának (szociális gondozók, takarítók) a sorsa, őket ugyanis nem hívták. Iványi szerint mivel a Gyáli úti szállónak megvan a maga személyzete, félő, hogy ha az "átköltöztetés" bekövetkezik, az egyesület dolgozói elveszítik munkájukat.
*Majd a karhatalom elintézi
Bagdy Gábor főpolgármester-helyettes* az ügyről korábban úgy nyilatkozott*: "nem ideális, hogy a belváros szívében, egy bérházban működik egy nem túl jó állapotban lévő hajléktalanszálló". Ami azt jelenti, nem akarnak az elegáns környéken hajléktalanokat látni.* Ez persze a hivatalos indoklásban nem jelenhet meg, ám mint Iványi lapunknak elmondta, hivatalos indoklás nincs is. Legalábbis ő még nem találkozott ilyennel. Bagdy nyilatkozata ugyanakkor rávilágított arra, hogy a fővárosi vezetés egyáltalán nem ismeri sem a szállás valós állapotát, sem pedig az ott élőket.
Iványi már több alkalommal is elmondta: a szálló lakói nem ápolatlan külsejű kéregetők, hanem dolgos asszonyok, akik annyiban különböznek másoktól, hogy elveszítették önálló lakhatási lehetőségeiket. Az sem igaz, hogy a szálló rossz állapotban lenne, ezt munkatársunk fotói is bizonyítják. Bár nyilván nem vetekedhet egy főpolgármester-helyettes lakásával.
Az egyesületnek magával a költöztetéssel nem is lenne nagy problémája. Már korábban is világossá tették, készek lennének az ingatlant kiüríteni, ha a városházán nem zárkóznának el következetesen mindenféle tárgyalástól, és ha az eredeti szerződés értelmében másik, megfelelő helyet biztosítanának számukra. Iványi kijelentette: nem hajlandóak önként távozni. De ugyanilyen hajthatatlannak bizonyul a fővárosi vezetés is. Az egyesület hitetlenkedve fogadta a hírt, hogy a karhatalom igénybevételével akarják őket kilakoltatni.
- Hivatalosan a Főváros Vagyongazdálkodási Főosztályának vezetője azt közölte, hogy amennyiben az ingatlan átadása nem történik meg, úgy sajnálatos módon a fővárosi önkormányzat a kiürítés érdekében kénytelen lesz a szükséges jogi intézkedéseket megtenni - fogalmazott Iványi.

*Az Oltalom elnöke arra bátorít mindenkit, hétfő délelőtt tíz órára menjenek el a József nádor tér 10-hez, és nézzék meg, a Nemzeti Együttműködés Rendszere hogyan bánik az elesettekkel és a szegényeket segítőkkel.* 

*Tarlós, a feledékeny*
Miért nem tárgyal a főváros az Oltalom képviselőivel a József nádor téri asszonyok ügyében? - kérdeztük Tarlós Istvánt. A főpolgármester kurtán azt felelte:
- Nem tudja, miről van szó, de hétfő reggelre utánanéz. Úgy tűnik, a főpolgármester elfelejtette, hogy az általa vezetett közgyűlés márciusban 19 igennel, 6 nem szavazat ellenében, 1 tartózkodás mellett *fogadta el az Oltalom klienseinek kipaterolásáról szóló javaslatot.
Elfelejtette azt is, hogy ő maga nyilatkozott arról, hogy a lakók képviselőit még a "költöztetés" előtt meg fogják hallgatni. Ahogy azt is, hogy ő maga nevezte "hangulatkeltésnek", hogy a női átmeneti szálló ügyét összemossák a luxusszálló építésével*. Reméljük, hétfő délelőtt Tarlós István személyesen a József nádor tér 10-nél néz majd utána a dolgoknak.
(Forrás: Népszava|2016. október 1.)
_*
Ismét egy luxus szállót építenek, mert az kell. A jelenlegi hatalom szerint, valamelyik "csókosnak". A tisztességes, dolgos, önhibájukon kívül szerencsétlen sorsra jutott embereket kiebrudalják. Mert kell a hely, kell a telek. A fákat már kivágták, most az ott élő emberek következnek. Jelenlegi kormányunk mindent lerombol, a saját birodalmukat építgetik, annak a teteje már az égig ér. 
A panaszaink is: az égig érnek!_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 3)

*A főváros megkísérelte birtokba venni az ingatlant, de ez MOST nem sikerült…*
Több civil aktivista jelent meg az *átmeneti szálló védelme érdekében* a budapesti VIII. kerületi helyszínen. Az MSZP több politikusa Kunhalmi Ágenes, Korózs Lajos, Lendvai Ildikő és Steiner Pál is az Egyesület védelmére kelt. A kilakoltatás MOST nem sikerült... Az *Oltalom Karitatív Egyesület (OKE) által működtetett József nádor téri női átmeneti szállót *a főváros munkatársai hétfőn Budapesten. Az akció annak ellenére kudarcba fulladt, hogy a Fővárosi Közgyűlés még márciusban döntött arról, hogy augusztus végével felmondja az OKE-vel a 2000-ben kötött ingatlanhasználati szerződést, a szálló 64 lakójának elhelyezéséről pedig egy Gyáli úti munkásszálló egyik emeletén gondoskodik. *Iványi Gábor*, az egyesület elnöke a sikertelen kiürítést követően az MTI-nek a helyszínen elmondta, a 2000-ben aláírt szerződésben az szerepel: _amennyiben a főváros más célra kívánja hasznosítani az ingatlant, akkor az egyesület számára csereingatlant biztosít. Vagyis a Gyáli úti elhelyezés szerződésellenes, hiszen ahhoz az ingatlanhoz az OKE-t semmilyen jogviszony nem fűzi, illetve a döntés előtt nem is tárgyalt az egyesülettel a főváros_ - tette hozzá.
Az intézkedés végül azzal zárult, hogy aláírtak egy jegyzőkönyvet, miszerint a főváros megkísérelte birtokba venni az ingatlant, ám az egyesület ellenállása miatt ez nem sikerült- ismertette a történteket Iványi Gábor.
*
_Mint előző cikkünkben hírül adtuk, luxus szállót álmodtak az épület helyére. No igen, a fákat már kiirtották. Nem folytatom..._


----------



## gödipista (2017 Március 8)

Amelyik néppel ezeket meg lehet tenni büntetlenül - nos, az nem is érdemel mást...


----------



## Melitta (2017 Március 8)

Felhaborito, minden ami azok ellen megy akik probalnak segiteni a szegenyebb embereken.
Ivanyiek nagyon sokat tettek es tesznek a nehez sorsu embereknek.

Hogy a partok az ellenzek miert nem segit mindegyik?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Március 10)

gödipista írta:


> Amelyik néppel ezeket meg lehet tenni büntetlenül - nos, az nem is érdemel mást...


*
Véleményed - szomorúan, beismerve - de osztom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 25)

Régen jártam erre, de MOST okom és indokom van, hogy benyissak, megjelentessek olyat, amivel ma a Facen szembesültem. Hogyan van az, hogy határainkon kívülieket az a kormány, amire - állítólag itt, hazánkban voksoltak (?) - a határon belülieket nyomorba dönti, kilakoltatja... A határon túliakat pedig segíti. Eszement kormány, a miniszterelnök eszéről nem nyilatkoznék... Vannak kívánalmaim, hogy udvariasan fejezzem ki magam...



...no persze, hogy nem a saját pénzükből, de a miénkből jótékonykodnak. Meddig? Meddig? Igaz, ezt már többször megkérdőjeleztem, válasz a felhőben...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 30)

Dokumentum film, ami 2017-ben készült, a valóság, a tények azóta sem változtak...
<iframe title="indavideo video player" allowfullscreen scrolling="no" class="indavideo-player" id="player-4f6acf584a" type="text/html" width="640" height="360" src="//embed.indavideo.hu/player/video/4f6acf584a" frameborder="0"></iframe>

Olyan embernek látszóak döntenek, akiknek nem kellene. Itt kimondottan Kósa Lajost említeném. Aki milliárdokkal játszogat... Ezt látva, összeszorul a szívem és a lelkem is.. EMBEREK életéről, sorsáról ilyen érzéketleneknek nincs helye a törvényhozásban, de az Országházban sem. Egymást tömik pénzzel, a népet hülyítik a hazugságaikkal, meddig? Meddig? Tiborc, Tiborc, feltámadtál, s itt Vagy közöttünk a panaszaiddal...


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

Aggódó letargiával figyeli "a Kádár-rendszer újjáépülését" a harminc év kényszerű emigráció után végül Budapestre visszatérő Najmányi László. Az egykor az állam által üldözött Spions zenekar oszlopos tagja, nemzetközi hírű író, képzőművész és rendező szerint a felszín alatt Magyarország teste és szelleme is korhad, aminek fő oka, hogy Európában egyedüliként képtelenek vagyunk tanulni a saját hibáinkból.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 31)

*Olvastam a Facen, annyira felháborítónak tartottam az ott leírtakat, hogy áthoztam. A mi olvasóink is olvassák, hogy igen is valós Tiborc panasza... Ő igaz, a Bánk bán egyik szereplője, de az alábbiaknak, viszont mi vagyunk elszenvedői. -G.B.-*

NatáLia Bálint
Március 29., 9:54 ·
Pár éve volt hír, hogy Magyarországon minden iskola új pianínót kap, ennek akkor napokig örültem. Még akkor is, ha tudtam, hogy ilyen drágán zongorák még nem készültek, mint ezek fognak. Aztán abból sem lett semmi. Viszont most a Zöld-foki ének-zene oktatás kapott 30 millió forintot, és ez mégiscsak lelkesítő! Félmillió ember a semmi közepén, pici szigeteken szétszórva élvezheti a magyar adófizetők nagylelkűségét. Éljen! Tavaly, a saját szervezésű nagykanizsai koncertemre bérelni sem tudtunk zongorát, mert nem volt a városban erre lehetőség. De Zöld-fok most kap tőlünk 10-15 darabra megfelelő pénzt. Egy kiválóan játszható, használt versenyzongora kerül másfél-hárommillió forintba. 10-15 városba lehetett volna ebből a pénzből vásárolni. Vagy akár félmilliós pianínókat 60 iskolába. De nem, mi Zöld-fok kultúráját építjük, mert Magyarországon a kultúra gondolkodó társadalmat teremtene, és "EZ VESZÉLYES!". Most arról a 11 milliárdról nem beszélek, amit szintén a magyar adófizetők adományoztak annak a félmillió embernek az óceánban, hiszen az nyilvánvalóan visszakerül. Na nem az adófizetőkhöz, hanem majd azokhoz a cégekhez és haveri körökhöz, akik nagylelkűen építkeznek Zöld-fokon. Tessék, ellenőrizd, mire költik a pénzed! Ja, hogy nem utazol oda? Értem. Édesapám egyik mondása volt gyerekkoromban, hogy "Ha nem így van, ne lássam a zongorámat!" Nos nem is látod. A Te zongorádat meg az enyémet, csakúgy, mint a Te egészségügyedet, a Te színházadat, a Te útjaidat, a Te lehetőségeidet, a Te tisztességes béreidet megutaztatják az óceánon át egy miskolcnyi és egy debrecennyi embernek, majd néhány morzsát leszámítva visszahozzák. Közben ugyan a közpénz "elvesztette közpénz jellegét", a zongorából jacht lett, a CT-gépből luxusautó, de ez senkit nem érdekel. A lényeg, hogy az afrikaiak ne jöjjenek Magyarországra! Az orosz titkosszolgálat munkatársait, valamint a maffia tagjait azonban szívesen látjuk, továbbá köszöntjük magyarul nem beszélő ukrán kukásainkat is, szeretettel! - A képen én vagyok, mögöttem meg egy orgona.





*
*Magáról ennyit ír, az infót az oldaláról vettem le:* *Operaénekes, közgazdász, nemzetközi kapcsolatok elemző vagyok. Az életrajzomat megtalálod a honlapomon. Németországban, Stuttgartban élek 2011 óta, a zeneművészeti főiskolát is itt végeztem. Elemzéseim, esszéim társadalmi vonatkozásúak, rendszeresen fejlesztem magam, napi szinten olvasom a nemzetközi sajtót, politikai, gazdasági és tudományos folyóiratok cikkeit. Speciális látásmódomhoz hozzájárul a művészeti tevékenységemből adódó rendszeres utazás Európába és Ázsiába. A napi több órás elfoglaltságot jelentő sajtószemléző valamint publicisztikai tevékenységemet szabadidőmben, bármilyen szponzoráció nélkül végzem, ez a függetlenség tudatos. Az egyes politikai pártok és hozzájuk köthető személyek felkérését és felajánlásait gondolkodás nélkül elutasítom. Politikai pártnak tagja soha nem voltam. *


----------



## Sigyo (2019 Április 1)

Ki tudja, hogy az ajándék 30 MFt valójában ki(k)nek a zsebében landolt?


----------



## tornando (2019 Április 1)

*Iványi Gábor: Nincs olyan társadalmi csoport, amit meg ne bántottak volna*
A lelkész – ha találkozna Orbánnal – azt tanácsolná a miniszterelnöknek: „mondjon le azonnal, és akkor valamit még tudna enyhíteni azon a bűnön, amit folyamatosan, naponta növel”.
*Iványi Gábor: ördögi vicc, hogy az önmagát kereszténynek hirdető kormány a legelesettebbeken gázol át*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 2)

*Árvácska*
*árvácskák kiszorulva és kiszolgáltatva...*

*A nevelőszülői hálózat, ha az megfelelően felügyelt és valóban szerető, jó emberekhez kerülnek az erre rászorult gyermekek, akkor az rendben lenne. De ez, amit a jelenlegi kormány tesz a legszerencsétlenebbekkel, erre szavakat nem lehet találni. Majd még azt is megéljük, hogy falkákban csapódva poroszkálnak az árva és nincstelen gyermekek, egyik településről a másikra. Az, hogy közben többen "elvesznek", meghalnak... Bele sem merek gondolni. *
*Furcsa dolog, hogy éppen a fakivágást hozom fel, de vannak közös pontok. Amit a régebbi rendszerekben elültettek, megvalósítottak, jó volt, védelmet adott, azt most a fityesz egy toll vonással megszünteti. Félelmetes. Tudom, a cikk hosszú, de érdemes elolvasni. Mi vár Magyarországra? *
*Hinni a templomban kell! - mondták, mondják - Magyarországon már semmiben nem lehet hinni. A gyermekek biztonságában a legkevésbé. Azt hittem (baj volt!), hogy lejjebb már nincs... Van. Magyarország jelenlegi kormánya még mindig tud újat mutatni. Az alábbi történet, ami most van kibontakozóban, igaz... Előbb a Fóti Gyermekvárost... Most már a többi SOS Gyermekfalura is ráéheztek... Senki, de senki nincs, aki meg- ill. leállítaná "ezeket"??! - G.B.*
*
Nem tudtak saját lábra állni harminc év alatt a hazai SOS gyermekfalvak, ezért ebben a formában megszűnnek. A gyerekeket saját ingatlanban lakó nevelőszülőknél helyezik el, nem egy esetben elszakítva őket „falubeli” nevelőanyjuktól. A fenntartó alapítvány szerint kellő gondossággal járnak el, a falvak főállású nevelőszülői azonban ezt nem így látják. Ettől az évtől rezsit, jövőre pedig már bérleti díjat is kell fizetniük, emiatt kénytelenek lesznek mihamarabb elhagyni az SOS falvakat, hogy aztán értékesíthesse az alapítvány. 
„Újabb állomásához érkezik az SOS Gyermekfalvak szakmai megújulása. A nevelőszülői családok a következő három évben Kőszegen és Kecskeméten is fokozatosan integrált lakókörnyezetbe kerülnek, nem SOS-es családok mellé. Az együttélésnek ez a formája, az integráció jobban támogatja a gyerekek társadalmi beilleszkedését és későbbi boldogulását” – ezt írta februárban a honlapján a szervezetet fenntartó SOS Gyermekfalvak Magyarország Alapítvány. Vajon a Magyarországon több mint harminc éve működő SOS rendszerében miért pont most merült fel, hogy a falvak lakói rosszabbul integrálódnak, mint azok, akik hagyományos házakban laknak nevelőszülőkkel? Hiszen a gyerekek napközben közösségekben, óvodákban, iskolákban, sportedzéseken, szakkörökön töltik az idejük nagy részét, és csak este térnek haza a gyermekfaluba, ahol ráadásul a testvéreik és a játszótér várja őket. A válasz, burkoltan, a közlemény folytatásában szerepel: „A következő három évben arra törekszünk, hogy támogatóink segítségével és új támogatók bevonásával, valamint a szakmai átalakulással együtt a működési költségeink csökkentésével önfenntartóvá váljunk.”
Varró Gabriella, az alapítvány sajtókapcsolatokért felelős munkatársa nem cáfolta a 168 Órának, hogy az átszervezés hátterében pénzügyi megfontolások is állnak, mivel az egyes SOS házakat hét gyermek ellátására alakították ki, miközben mára törvényileg csökkent a nevelőszülőknél elhelyezhető gyermekek száma, ez pedig növeli a fenntartás költségeit, hiszen így kevesebb a normatív támogatás. – Az elmúlt harminc évben – mondta – az SOS-ben nevelkedő gyerekek nagyon jó minőségű ellátásban részesültek, a modell biztonságot nyújtott az ott élő kicsiknek és az SOS-anyáknak. Az SOS gyermekfalu által nyújtott biztonság azonban tapasztalataink szerint akár túlvédettség is lehet. Nem eléggé készíti fel a gyermekvédelmi gondoskodásba kerülő gyerekeket a társadalmi kihívásokra, az integrálódásra. Úgy döntöttünk, hogy a modellünket fokozatosan alakítjuk át az ingatlanfüggő modellről egy rugalmasabb, családiasabb, integráltabb modellre, megőrizve a nevelőszülői közösség magas színvonalú szakmai támogatását. 
Az SOS falvak anyagi gondjai a parlamentben is felmerültek, miután Ungár Péter (LMP) Mi lesz a sorsa a kőszegi SOS gyermekfalunak? címmel feltett írásbeli kérdésére Rétvári Bence, az Emberi Erőforrások Minisztériumának államtitkára március 4-én azt válaszolta: mivel a nemzetközi SOS szervezet megszünteti a magyarországi alapítvány támogatását, „szervezeti átstrukturálásra” lesz szükség. Hozzátette: a minisztérium egyeztetést folytatott februárban a nemzetközi és a magyarországi szervezet képviselőjével, áttekintették a gyermekvédelem területén végzendő alapítványi munka a lehetőségeit. A válasz szerint fel sem merült az SOS gyermekfalvak központi támogatása, hiszen az állam is fokozatosan szünteti meg a gyermekotthonokat, és a kevesebb teherrel járó, saját ingatlanban lakó nevelőszülőkhöz kihelyezett gyermekgondozást preferálja.

Az SOS Gyermekfalvak Magyarország Alapítvány 2012 óta tudja, hogy több mint harminc év után saját lábra kell állnia, mert az osztrák alapító támogatása 2020-ra megszűnik. Az a kezdetektől fogva nem volt titok, hogy a támogatás folyamatosan csökken majd, de üteme felgyorsult a szervezet legutóbbi elnökváltását követően, miután az osztrák SOS gyermekfaluban felnőtt Helmut Kutint az indiai Siddhartha Kaul váltotta a szervezet élén, ő pedig az infrastrukturálisan is elmaradott harmadik világ gyermekei felé fordította a fő figyelmet.

A kőszegi SOS faluban jelenleg 69 gyermek él, tíz nevelőszülő gondozza őket. A falu a jelenlegi formájában meg fog szűnni, hogy mikor, az pusztán az ingatlanra adott árajánlatoktól függ. A kőszegi gyermekfalu egy öt hektáros területen fekszik, amit már fel is parcelláztak, és az első lépcsőben az épületek nélküli területeket értékesítik. A gyerekek külsős, saját ingatlanban lakó nevelőszülőkhöz kerülnek, az SOS alapítvány pedig 
a jövőben úgynevezett koordinációs feladatokat lát majd el. Kérdés, hogy az adományozók mennyire vannak tisztában azzal, miként változnak a körülmények. 
A költségtakarékosság a belsős nevelőszülőket is érinti, erről nemrég kaptak körlevelet. E szerint változnak a keret megállapodásaik, ettől az évtől már a faluotthon teljes rezsijét nekik kell állniuk, míg eddig csak a 60 százalékát fizették. Emellett 2020-tól lakhatási hozzájárulást, magyarán bérleti díjat is kötelesek fizetni. Az alapítvány tervei szerint ez a piaci árnál kedvezőbb lesz, viszont évről évre növekedni fog. Háztartási ellátmányt pedig, akárhány kicsit nevel is, csak három gyermek után fog kapni egy falubeli nevelőszülő. Új gyereket mostantól már csak külső nevelőszülőnél helyeznek el. Ugyancsak megszüntetik a központi nyári táboroztatást, amelyet eddig Olaszországban tartottak.

Vajon miként élik meg a változást a szervezetben több évtizede dolgozó nevelőszülők, akik erre tették fel az életüket, és több generációt is felneveltek már? Érzik-e a hétköznapjaikban azt a felelős gondolkodást, amit az alapítvány ezzel kapcsolatban hangoztat, miszerint „mindent megteszünk azért, hogy ne történjenek tervezetlen gondozási helyváltások, és ha valaki szeretne nevelőszülő maradni, akkor a jelenlegi átalakulás miatt nem kell ezt feladnia”?

– Egyértelmű, hogy el akarnak lehetetleníteni bennünket, hogy minél hamarabb megüresedjenek a házak, miközben az alapítványi központban a korábbiakhoz képest jóval többen vannak – mondta lapunknak egy főállású nevelőszülő, aki több mint száz kilométerről költözött be a faluba. – Higgyék el, az évek során igazi családdá váltunk, de sem én, sem sok más sorstársam nem tudjuk magunkkal vinni a neveltjeinket, mert egyrészt nincs erre megfelelő házunk, de még ha lenne is, egy jogszabály szerint azokat a gyerekeket, akiket látogatnak a vér szerinti hozzátartozóik, nem lehet tőlük ötven kilométernél messzebb elhelyezni.

– Nekem azt vágták a fejemhez harminc év után – mondta egy másik nevelőszülő –, hogy miért nem képeztem magam, akkor most el tudnék helyezkedni még a nyugdíjig. De hát miért csak most közlik ezt velem, miért nem korábban? Hiszen tudták, hogy mikorra fut ki a központi támogatás, nem beszélve arról, hogy akkor még voltak nagy számban kisegítők, el tudtam volna járni egy tanfolyamra, valamilyen képzésre, amire most már nincs lehetőségem, sőt a rezsi és az albérletköltség felemészti majd a fizetésemet.

Az egyik nevelőszülőben felvetődött, hogy megpróbál támogatókat keresni, hogy kifizessék a lakbérét vagy beszálljanak a rezsijébe, és akkor még van esélye felnevelni a nagykorúságig a fogadott családját. Erre azonban nincs lehetősége, mert ő nem jogi személy, pénzt csak az alapítványnak lehet utalni, az oda befutó támogatások pedig a központi kalapba kerülnek. 

– Rengeteg a változás, amit majd munkaügyi jogásszal kell átnézetnünk, hogy ezek megfelelnek-e a törvényeknek, illetve csökkennek-e a járandóságaink az elmúlt évtizedekhez képest, de ha kiharcolunk is esetleg mindent, ami jár, akkor sem lesz rendben semmi, mert ez nem egy gyár, hanem egy gyermekfalu – mondta egy harmadik nevelőszülő.

– Ugyan milyen lelkiismerettel távozhatunk innen, amikor gyerekek fognak sérülni, hiszen a legtöbbjüket néhány hónapos koruk óta neveljük anyaként, szülőként? Támaszként tekintenek ránk, és most 9 vagy 14 évesen az a trauma éri őket, hogy kihelyezik őket egy idegen környezetbe, egy ismeretlen nevelőszülőhöz. Mindezt azért, hogy a fővárosi irodában mindenki megkapja a jó fizetését.
A legtöbb nevelőszülőt a lelkiismeretlenség bántja. Véleményük szerint ha az alapítvány szakmailag korrekten szeretett volna eljárni, akkor időben elkezdték volna a rendszer kifuttatását, nem vettek volna fel több gyereket a falvakba, így mindenki számára megnyugtatóan tervezhető lett volna a rendszer, és a gyerekek 18 éves korukig velük és az összeszokott családjukkal egyben maradhattak volna.

Kétségtelen, hogy az alapítványi központban a korábbiakhoz képest megnövekedett a létszám, 27 olyan munkavállaló dolgozik a szervezetnél, aki a működést segíti a központi irodából.

– Bár fizikailag bárhol lehetnének a munkatársak, bizonyos munkaelemek, mint például az adománygyűjtés, a fővárosból költséghatékonyabban végezhetők. A fővárosi iroda munkatársainak fele ezen a területen dolgozik. Ez a szám jóval alacsonyabb volt húsz éve, de munkájuk eredményeképpen az elmúlt években 50 százalékról 64 százalékra sikerült emelnünk az adománygyűjtésből származó bevételünket – mondta Varró Gabriella. – A szervezet átalakítása során hangsúlyt helyezünk az adminisztrációs költségek csökkentésére, az jelenleg 14 százaléka az éves működési költségkeretnek. 2021 végére ezt 12 százalékra tervezzük mérsékelni.
Mint mondta, törekednek arra, hogy ne szakítsanak szét fontos kapcsolatokat. Ugyanakkor lesznek helyzetek, amikor egy-egy gyerek esetében „gondozási hely-váltásra” lesz szükség. Ezt pedig a lehető legkörültekintőbben fogják végezni – ígérte. Terveznek csoportos és egyéni beszélgetéseket a nevelőszülőkkel, hogy megértsék a változás előnyeit, és mindenki számára vállalható, sőt kedvező alternatívát kínáljanak.

Az alapítvány jelenleg is várja olyan nevelőszülők jelentkezését, akikhez ki tudja helyezni a gyerekeket.

Az alföldi kistelepüléseken – ahol a nyolcvanas évek agrárgazdálkodásához igazodva többszintes házakat építettek – a helyi téesz vagy az üzem megszűnésévével sokszor a nevelőszülői munka jelenti a megélhetést. A Dunántúlon viszont ez nem jellemző. A nevelőszülői csapat öregszik, egyre kevésbé éri meg ez a munka, a fiatalok már bele sem vágnak. Egy multinál pénztárosként, külföldi cégeknél pedig még betanított munkásként is többet keresnek, mint amennyit árva gyerekek gondozásáért kaphatnak. Nemhiába jegyezte meg az egyik nevelőszülő: mindig is lesznek gondozásra szoruló gyerekek, de előbb-utóbb nem lehet majd sehová elhelyezni őket. Miért kellett kivéreztetni a gyermekfalvakat?
_Rajnai Attila_
*(a cikk a 168 óra 2019.április 1-i számában olvasható)*

*



*


----------

